# Funniest site ever!!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, yeah!







That's one of the most interesting sites around. It's sort of like you don't really want to see the next page, but you can't help yourself. I just hope I don't show up in one of those pics at some point...


----------

